# Are you a pillow flipper?



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you like to sleep warm or cold?I like to sleep in a cold room. Im always flipping my pillow to get the cold side I also usually like my feet sticking out a little at least until the cat comes along and starts biting my toes.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 8, 2008)

Without a doubt...I flip the pillow(s), dangle all sorts of body parts (for temperature control) and generally use every available inch of space.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 8, 2008)

I flip my pilow and I like to have my knew uncovered.


----------



## jkath (Jan 8, 2008)

oh my gosh! I thought it was just me! I'm a flipper big time! (But I must be covered up to the neck.)


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2008)

No flipping, but feet out to keep things cool, and electric blanket on HIGH
kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a side-sleeping, pillow-flipping, foot-dangling nightmare in bed.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

Im always searching for the cooler spots I also crack window about 1-2 inches even if its below zero.


----------



## jkath (Jan 8, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm a side-sleeping, pillow-flipping, foot-dangling nightmare in bed.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 8, 2008)

I love the dark side....of the pillow. Once I am out though, I am out, no tossing or turning.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 8, 2008)

Another pillow flipper here, feet out too !!!


----------



## csalt (Jan 8, 2008)

We always have the radiator off and window open in the bedroom.
DH likes his feet out; I like everything covered up. I'm a tosser but not a flipper


----------



## Constance (Jan 8, 2008)

I am definitely a pillow flipper, and I like the room about 68. I have cold feet, though, so I keep them tucked in.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 8, 2008)

not so much a pillow flipper but love it cool too.
the man of my dreams is very warm and adores snuggling.
I love it and him too, but sometimes, I must admit, I move over.
and stick my feet out too


----------



## elaine l (Jan 8, 2008)

I love to sleep with cool air.  One leg out and in to regulate temp.  We keep the heat really really low (like off)  We do have a heating blanket, my dh side on and mine OFF.


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a flipper. And I prefer a satin pillowcase because it gets so nice and cool. Mmmmmmmmmm. I don't stand a chance with the covers though. They get wrestled off me all through the night.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a flipper... no one likes to drown in their sleep from the drool...

I kid...

Yes, I flip. It doesn't usually start till the alarm goes off. Then I'm in and out of dozing and flip when the snooze goes off every 10 minutes. I like to sleep cold, but no matter what, I have to be covered from the knees down with at least a sheet. I have a thing about my feet being uncovered... long childhood story.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't flip but I have a pillow ( I've had it forever) that has kind of a plastic type cover.  I put a pillow case on but.. often find that my hand is inside the cover on the cool plastic.  Also, as soon as I get warmed up... arms have to be outside the blankets.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 8, 2008)

*flipper*

heat off, blanket on three, arms out when i get warm. can't leave feet out , my cat bites me on the toes. 

i always have trouble sleeping , so turn me and pillow a lot. 

do drool once in a while

babe


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 8, 2008)

I think I'm perimenopausal (sorry guys) because I get such serious night sweats I am constantly flipping, flinging, dangling, fanning, everything I can to get cool at night.  It was 20 degrees last week and I had the windows open.  I'm cold right now just cooling the house down in anticipation of going to bed.


----------



## amber (Jan 8, 2008)

I love a crisp cool cotton pillow case, but also have flannel, so I too am a flipper! I sleep with two pillows to start, but then take one off and cover my eyes to block the light out in the morning and sleep like a baby.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

WOW! So many flippers. We sleep with down filled comforters no top sheet or blanket just like they do in Germany and Austrailia they are cozy on there own. No tangled blanket and sheet and they regulate your temperature by wicking away the moisture. I keep lighter weight ones for the summer and heavier weight ones for the winter. They make for some incredible sleep making it possible to sleep in a cold room and stay warm but yet be able to throw a leg on top and get that great cooling at the same time.Pure comfort.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a down comforter.  I suck a lot of feathers up my nose from the unfound hole.  I tried a few times without a sheet but there's a whole feng shui thing about sleeping under a white sheet/blanket.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

What about using a white duvet cover will that work? I keep double duvets on the comforters just in case one of the cats decide to throw up on one of them that way it wont get to the comforter itself.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> What about using a white duvet cover will that work? I keep double duvets on the comforters just in case one of the cats decide to throw up on one of them that way it wont get to the comforter itself.


Actually in Feng Shui sleeping under anything completely white is bad.   With my cats they would probably dig through whatever was on the comforter.  I've looked for comforter covers but can't find one here.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Call me Flipper-----as I do my backflips trying to stay cool.......poor hubby is  a saint and luckily was blessed with knock-out genes as soon as he goes to sleep.......I always keep one foot out as a  temp regulator.......I have to have the room cool and need the fan on for the white noise....even in Kazakhstan where it can get to minus 60 degrees outside  though inside the apartments are overheated.....I NEED my shoulders covered, however.....today I had to turn on the a/c before the "cool front" came thru---it was 79 degrees yesterday, muggy and humid.....supposed to be in the 40's tonight........my  pillow is probably flipped many times as I now hate to be hot....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Actually in Feng Shui sleeping under anything completely white is bad. With my cats they would probably dig through whatever was on the comforter. I've looked for comforter covers but can't find one here.


Thats easy go to Overstock.com or Ebay another great option is if you sew a little or have a friend that sews just get some sheets sew them together and put either velcro or buttons and button holes.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

I always stay in a German hotel when travelling back and forth from the states and they love using white  down duvets and not a cover sheet underneath-----they also love using goose down feather pillows which I'm allergic too and always have to have them switched out.  I've given up  on having the duvets changed out........not worth the trouble........take a sinus pill before bedtime..........


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2008)

The only time I get really cold sleeping or standing is when the middle of my back between the shoulder blades get cold.Not to say I dont get cold but it has to be quite wicked cold and damp for me to get frozen and I do have a great resistance to cold.I must say when I was in northern Germany in 1999 in december it was freezing and yet people were walking around every where.But it was truly a bitter cold.Quite a shock to me even though I have lived in Colorado and now in Northern New Mexico. I think you can get used to a good amount of of cold in colder climates by just simply living there.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2008)

I flip my pillow (feather, since the others are too hot for me) too.  I like the room to be cool, then I like to snuggle under a top sheet and blanket (plus a comforter if it is really cold in the room).  I don't like to sleep with my feet out from under the covers, but I will stick them out now and then, looking for a cool spot.  I pull the covers back from my legs or arms as needed too.  Not only do I flip my pillow, but I am a regular whirling dervish in bed.  Most of the time I can flip without messing up the sheet and blanket, but sometimes I wake up to find the top sheet has twisted into a tight, thick rope!  Don't ask me how I did it because I couldn't tell you, but a week or so ago I somehow managed to flip the top sheet completely over, without disturbing the blanket and comforter!  James couldn't care less about a top sheet, and since we tend to pull the covers off each other when we turn, we solved that by each having our own blankets.  Same bed/separate blankets.   I used to have a cat who liked to sleep on top of my hip, waist, or shoulder as I slept (fortunately she was small!).  She was used to me flipping over all night.  I always said she would have made a good log-roller!

Barbara


----------



## mikki (Jan 9, 2008)

OK I'm the odd woman out. I do not flip and I have to be fully covered in the winter and fully covered in the summer until I go to sleep then I kick the covers off. In the winter I love it when my DD watches TV in my room on my side of the bed. Makes it toasty warm and I love it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 9, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Do you like to sleep warm or cold?I like to sleep in a cold room. Im always flipping my pillow to get the cold side I also usually like my feet sticking out a little at least until the cat comes along and starts biting my toes.


 
You never heard the phrase: "Cooler than the other side of your pillow"


----------



## Foodfiend (Jan 9, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm a side-sleeping, pillow-flipping, foot-dangling nightmare in bed.


 

Same here.  I cannot sleep when it's hot, and that includes pillowcases, sheets, etc.  I sleep in the natural and without any sheets on for the most part (I start out uncovered but usually wake up with my feet under a sheet).  My whole family on the other hand is the exact opposite.  They have to be completely covered up.  My parents live in hot, humid Florida and my Mom will in the dead heat of summer sleep under at least 3 blankets (no kidding!), I don't see how she can do it.  I was just home last month and was utterly miserable.  My parents don't believe in air-conditioning and I couldn't sleep the whole time I was home; and I wasn't about to raise their electricity bill just to keep me comfortable (they are both retired and on a fixed income).


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2008)

My dad is cold-natured and my mom was hot-natured.  She said that for a while whenever he noticed that she was uncovered he would "help" her and cover her up.  She finally convinced him that she kicked the covers off on purpose!

LOL  That reminded me of another story about my mom.  When my uncle died my dad had to fly back to Missouri.  My mom was worried about him flying and she didn't think she would be able to sleep, so she asked me to sleep on my dad's side of their bed the first night.  I hardly slept that night because I was afraid my tossing and turning would bother my mom.  I found out the next day that she didn't sleep well either because I was so still!

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 9, 2008)

mikki said:


> OK I'm the odd woman out. I do not flip and I have to be fully covered in the winter and fully covered in the summer until I go to sleep then I kick the covers off. In the winter I love it when my DD watches TV in my room on my side of the bed. Makes it toasty warm and I love it.


 Hey mikki, how are you doing?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2008)

I flip in the summer, but not in the winter. In the winter, we use a flannel sheet set with a blanket and a quilt handmade by my stepmother. I'm too hot with the quilt, so I just use the sheet and blanket, but DH usually uses all three layers. Sometimes I stick my feet out to cool off some.


----------



## sattie (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow.... I don't flip the pillow, but tend to sleep with my head towards the edge of the pillow so it does not block my nasal passages.  I can't stand the feeling of not being able to get enough fresh air... specially when I'm sleeping.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm a pillow-fluffer-upper, and sleep warm except for the summer. Sleep with no less than four large pillows, rotate & fluff  ... & a top sheet, vellux blanet & *two *comforters, & an open window - even though I live in a warm climate. Then... I like to bury my head under all the covers. My idea of Heaven - a big warm bed with lots & lots & lots of pillows & soft blankies. I miss my heated waterbed. 

And, I skeered of those dust mites... so I keep my pillows and mattress protected - rotate & flip.

World's Largest Pillow Fight - NothingToxic.com


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2008)

sattie said:


> Wow.... I don't flip the pillow, but tend to sleep with my head towards the edge of the pillow so it does not block my nasal passages. I can't stand the feeling of not being able to get enough fresh air... specially when I'm sleeping.


I have to have my head at the edge too.  I think James thinks I am making it up, but if his arm or shoulder get within an inch or two of my nose I start to feel like I am suffocating and have to pull back or push him away.  Suffocation is one of my biggest "death" fears.  I don't know if that is because of the feeling I get when things get too near my face or if I have the feeling because of the fear.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2008)

I almost forgot--speaking of how we like to sleep, we are finally getting a new bed this weekend!  The bed that came in this house was new at the time, but it is a really cheap quality bed.  Springs are popping out all over, it has a sharp downward slope to the right, and it is only a double.  James and I are not teeny people and that bed has been giving us horrible backaches, headaches, etc.  Our new bed will be an extra-firm Queen.  Yay!

Barbara


----------



## middie (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm the craziest sleeper on the planet. Not only do I flip my pillow (several times even)
stick my foot out of the blanket and back in ( I do the hokey pokey I swear ) with the blankets all the way up to my chin. I have my own blankets since I'm a blanket hog.

But I also have a thing for laying diagnol (s/p) in the bed, half on my stomace and half on my side. Oh yes, I'm a bed hog too. He won't let me get my own bed though so he's s.o.l. Otherwise I'm just not comfortable.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2008)

middie said:


> I'm the craziest sleeper on the planet. Not only do I flip my pillow (several times even) stick my foot out of the blanket and back in ( I do the hokey pokey I swear ) with the blankets all the way up to my chin. I have my own blankets since I'm a blanket hog.
> 
> But I also have a thing for laying diagnol (s/p) in the bed, half on my stomace and half on my side. Oh yes, I'm a bed hog too. He won't let me get my own bed though so he's s.o.l. Otherwise I'm just not comfortable.


I do the half side, half stomach thing too!  If I am alone in the bed I sometimes lie diagonally, but there isn't room for me to do that if we are both there.  So you're not the only one doing the hokey pokey!

Barbara


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't flip my pillow but I flip my body around all night.  One side, then the other, feet in then out, a brief stint on my back.  It's exhausting!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not really a pillow flipper.  Although, during the night I do seem to reverse my pillow if I'm awake to turn over.

As for temp, my feet are my thermometer.  When I'm too warm, I just stick my feet out.  Too chilly, tuck them back in under the covers.

Don't wear much or anything most of the time when sleeping and  our bed room isn't heated, so the dual-control  electric blanket is our source of warmth during the colder months.  Most of the time I don't rely on the electric blanket, which is  supplemented by 2  goose down comforters.  Much prefer the comforters.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't flip my pillow as much as I do my DH--  Luckily he moves over immediately when I "roll" him.  He has terrible allergies and the last two weeks that he's been in Texas (he leaves tomorrow to back to K.) have been miserable for both of us. I've been up since 2:30 this morning wide awake from his coughing attacks and have not gotten a full night's rest since he's been here.  I feel so sorry for him but at least when he takes the medicine it does help but doesn't last the whole night through unfortunately. But he's capable of rolling back to sleep and I'm not.  I told him that when we are back in the states full time that he needed to get allergy tested.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2008)

OK, Now its confession time.Who here will admit they snore? I am a terrible snorer.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 10, 2008)

I would love to say that I don't snore, and I don't think I snore very much, but...

I have actually woken myself up as I started to snore.  It usually just happens if I am sitting in my computer chair and start to fall asleep there.  

And what about talking in your sleep?  I know that I talk in my sleep sometimes, but I'm not sure if I still do or how much.  James doesn't talk in his sleep very often, but when he does he speaks so clearly that you wouldn't even realize he is asleep.  The other night he was asleep in his chair.  When I fast-forwarded the TV show, causing the sound to stop for a few seconds, he very cheerfully said, "Hi!"  He does that a lot when it suddenly gets quiet.  Or he will do this cute little laugh when that happens.  He was really talkative that night though.  He said a couple things that night.  The last one was really weird.  His eyes popped open, he looked directly at me, and said (clear as day), "Oh that's right..." (There was more but it would embarrass him--nothing bad, but not something he would like me to share).  He is sure I am making it up and that he didn't do that, but he did, and it was so weird!

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2008)

Along time ago I had a boyfriend who would talk in his sleep one time he said.Who do you think I am, joe clown on wheels?
Another time he said.Come over here so I can give you a Billy Idol hair cut.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 10, 2008)

*Temperature*



jpmcgrew said:


> Im always searching for the cooler spots I also crack window about 1-2 inches even if its below zero.



I just got the gas bill.  No window open and bill over $200!  If I do open a window, imagine how much it would be?  Is it warm where you are?  I do like the 'fresh air' at night but I can't afford it.  

Oh, I only flip the pillow when I 'have' to get up at night.  Otherwise, I guess I sleep right through it.


----------



## middie (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes I'm a snorer. Never used to be until about 5 yrs. ago.
Talking in my sleep ? Yeah I probably do that from time to time lol.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 10, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I just got the gas bill. No window open and bill over $200! If I do open a window, imagine how much it would be? Is it warm where you are? I do like the 'fresh air' at night but I can't afford it.
> 
> Oh, I only flip the pillow when I 'have' to get up at night. Otherwise, I guess I sleep right through it.


Oh no its not warm at night its freezing.First of all I keep the bedroom door shut and the thermostat is down the hall so it isnt affected.I also turn thermostat down at night I have a big chest or drawers on top of the vent in the bedroom it kinda warms up the room anyway.I also sleep with a very well filled goose down comforter meant for the winter. In the morning I turm heat off as soon as the sun comes up it heats the house nicely but its murder in the summer. When the sun starts to go down I turn on the heat a little.
In the summer the windows stay shut blinds drawn air conditioner on, in the evening air conditioner is shut off and windows are open. 
I dont know what our power bill is as its provided with the housing the ranch gives us. But I can almost guarantee you we use less power than anyone on the ranch.Also the ranch switched out all the regular light bulbs to less energy bulbs.I dont like alot of light at night so save some energy on top of that as well. Right now its only 40 degrees in the shade. Not bad at all unless the wind picks up.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2008)

*Life*

jp, I always like your response.  You sound like you have the kind of lifestyle I wish I had.  Be thankful.  Sleeping in that down comforter sure helps.  Times I feel you could sleep outside with them.  So you do close your door and have the window open?  Gave  me idea.  CLOSE MY DOOR!  Never thought of that.  Thanks.  I was always told the 'fresh?' air is best.  I still believe that.  To have the cool air in the room is really in my mind more healthy.  My one brother wants  everything closed year round.  I can't change his mind.  

I sure will give that a try and as you said having the house closed up makes such a difference.  I do thank you for always describing how you do things.  Everyone always asks me, do you need a picture?  I appreciate your time. Since you have dogs, I wouldn't worry about someone breaking in.  However, my dog now is deaf and going blind, can't count on him.  But I am still not giving up to find  replacements for ones I lost.


----------



## ericajones80 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah I'm a big time pillow flipper who keeps the AC on during the winter.  Also guilty of talking in my sleep.  Apparently one time I told my S.O that I was going to buy them a sword with their initials engraved on the handle?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 11, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> jp, I always like your response. You sound like you have the kind of lifestyle I wish I had. Be thankful. Sleeping in that down comforter sure helps. Times I feel you could sleep outside with them. So you do close your door and have the window open? Gave me idea. CLOSE MY DOOR! Never thought of that. Thanks. I was always told the 'fresh?' air is best. I still believe that. To have the cool air in the room is really in my mind more healthy. My one brother wants everything closed year round. I can't change his mind.
> 
> I sure will give that a try and as you said having the house closed up makes such a difference. I do thank you for always describing how you do things. Everyone always asks me, do you need a picture? I appreciate your time. Since you have dogs, I wouldn't worry about someone breaking in. However, my dog now is deaf and going blind, can't count on him. But I am still not giving up to find replacements for ones I lost.


 
 I have three dogs and one of them is a barking idiot if she hears anything. 
 No worries about break ins as we live 45 miles from town nothing in between us and town and the road dead ends to the ranch then they hafto get past the electronic gate. Our biggest chance of break in is the in the summer and that would be a bear breaking in. Of course that's when the windows are wide open. Even our two cats have a hissy fit if something unusual comes into the yard.Besides that bears are more likely to go to someone else's house because they feed their pets out side etc. You really dont want a bear in your house when your not home they are destructive and their poop is really bad. Actually its DHs job in the summer to trap the problem bears and haul them to another part of the ranch.


----------



## sattie (Jan 11, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I have to have my head at the edge too. I think James thinks I am making it up, but if his arm or shoulder get within an inch or two of my nose I start to feel like I am suffocating and have to pull back or push him away. Suffocation is one of my biggest "death" fears. I don't know if that is because of the feeling I get when things get too near my face or if I have the feeling because of the fear.
> 
> Barbara


 
I'm the same way!!!!!  I have to have my breathing room....  that is too funny!!!  I have to have about 2 inches between my nose and everything else to breathe without feeling like there is an air deficit.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 5, 2008)

I like my windows opened a little and I do constantly flip my pillow over.


----------



## LT72884 (Feb 5, 2008)

here is how i have to sleep. its -4*F outside and i leave my window open 2 inches. im right below the window. i liek to hear the sounds of night life in the winter and summer. when my room is freezing i like to be under blankets. my body stays warmer for some reason then when i have the window closed. when my window is closed i get to hot. cold side of pillow for me so i always flip it. we hve 2 feet of snow right now and its awesome


----------

